

Ask HN: Any C++ code coverage tools you would recommend? - andavid

I have BullseyeCoverage and Squish Coco on my list to research. Any other interesting tools&#x2F;solutions that I should check? If you have used any of the two solutions above, what was your experience with them?
======
ternaryoperator
Among commercial products: Testwell's CTC++
[[http://www.testwell.fi/ctcdesc.html](http://www.testwell.fi/ctcdesc.html)]

Among freebie products: ggcov
[[http://ggcov.sourceforge.net/index.html](http://ggcov.sourceforge.net/index.html)]

~~~
andavid
Thanks for the suggestions. Have you used any of them?

